# Ladyfingers - Barbie - #2 - Stash Buster Long Gown



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie Knitting Pattern
January, 2015

STASH BUSTER LONG GOWN - Number 2

#3 US double pointed or circular needles
#10 US needles - for full skirt
#2 fine fingering yarn, or #3 baby sport yarn for the bodice
#4 heavier weight worsted, washable yarn for the skirt
Markers

This is an open-front sweater top attached to a full skirt. When completed, you will sew the FRONT seam of the skirt up to the attached top and continue to sew up to the cast on portion at the neckline, forming a V opening.

With #3 US needles, cast on 24 stitches.
Garter stitch for 4 rows.
Next row: Cast on 3 stitches, then knit these 3 stitches and continue to knit across the row.
Next row: Cast on 3 stitches, then KNIT these 3 stitches and PURL across the row.
30 sts.
Place markers as follows:
Knit 5, place marker, Knit 5, place marker, Knit 10, place marker, Knit 5, place marker, Knit 5. = 30 sts.
Purl one row, slipping markers.
Knit across, slipping markers and increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. 8 stitches increased on each knit row.
Knit 3, purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. On all purl rows, remember to knit the first 3 and the last 3 stitches to form a border down the front of the sweater.
Knit and increase as above until stitches are divided as follows: 

8 (right front), marker, 11 (right sleeve), marker, 16 (back), marker, 11 (left sleeve), marker, 8 (left front). = 32 sts.

Next Row: Knit 8, slip marker, KNIT and INCREASE in EVERY OTHER sleeve stitch, slip marker, Knit 16, slip marker, KNIT and INCREASE in EVERY OTHER sleeve stitch, slip marker, Knit 8.

Next Row: Knit 3, purl to marker, slip marker, KNIT across the sleeve stitches, slip marker, purl across the 16 back stitches, slip marker, KNIT across the sleeve stitches, slip marker, purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3.

Next Row: Knit 8, remove marker, BIND OFF sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 16, remove marker, BIND OFF sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 8. 32 sts.

Knit 3, purl back across the row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at both underarms, to anchor the two front pieces to the back of the garment. 30 sts.

Place markers to decrease down to the waistline:
K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K4, place marker, K10, place marker, K3. = 30 sts.
NOTE: With all Barbie outfits, when decreasing down to the waistline, you will ALWAYS knit 3, then decrease between the next 10 stitches, ALWAYS knit 4, then decrease between the next 10 stitches, then ALWAYS knit 3, as follows:

KNIT 3, slip 1, knit 1, pass slip stitch over the knit stitch (PSSO), K6, K2 together, KNIT 4, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K6, K2 together, KNIT 3. = 26 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with NO decrease.

KNIT 3, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, KNIT 4, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K4, K2 together, KNIT 3. = 22 sts. 
Purl back, slipping markers, with NO decrease.

KNIT 3, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, KNIT 4, slip 1, knit 1, PSSO, K2, K2 together, KNIT 3. = 18 sts.
Purl back, slipping markers, with NO decrease.

Knit 1 row, remove markers.
Purl 2 row. You should now be at the waistline. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the front seam when garment is completed.

SKIRT:

Use up some of your stash with the skirt. Select any #4 heavier weight worsted, washable yarn.

With #10 US needles, knit across 30 stitches. 
Knit and INCREASE in every other stitch across the row.
Work in garter stitch ( knit every row ) for this skirt. 
Every 6th row - INCREASE in every other stitch across the row.
Work a total of 26 to 28 rows. Bind off in knit.

Sew the center front seam to the waist. Cut yarn used for skirt. Pick up strand of yarn from the bodice and continue to sew up the center front, to a few rows below the cast on area. (See photo).


-


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful as usual!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I Love it!


----------



## mcaland (Sep 19, 2014)

Great idea using larger needles and yarn for skirt. Beautiful!


----------



## pianogirl47 (Jan 2, 2015)

How does one cast on stitches at the beginning of a row? I've never seen that done.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, you are a gem


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Alas my Grand daughter has packed away her AG & Barbies. But I'm still saving your patterns!!! Elaine, take care as you are the greatest!! Right now I'm doing heart mug mats for her teachers and friends!!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you once again, am just finishing your turtleneck set with underwear .and will do this one next, they are wonderful, and going into a Cancer UK shop. They are wonderful patterns so easy to understand. Thank you again Elaine. Linda


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

How to cast on stitches at the beginning of a row?

Before you begin knitting the existing stitches, just cast on 3 additional stitches - either knit them onto the needle, or cast on with your fingers. Then begin the row - knitting these 3 additional stitches and continuing across the row. When you complete this row and turn the knitting to begin the next row - you will once again cast on 3 more stitches, then continue back across the row.

On the right side of the garment, you knit across. On the wrong side, you will knit 3, then purl to the last 3 stitches, and knit 3 to complete the row.This will give you a border down the open front of the sweater.

This method adds a little "style" to the front opening of the sweater. It is also used when knitting a sweater from the bottom up. You knit the body, then cast on stitches (as required for the pattern) to make the sleeves.  You knit across, then at the beginning of the next row you cast on the same number of stitches for the second sleeve. You will have a much wider piece to knit for the depth of the sleeves. Then you will decrease the same number of stitches at the beginning of a row, work to the end of the row, then decrease the required number of stitches - which will take you back to the original stitches you began with for the body of the sweater. By this time you should be at the shoulders and will finish with a garter stitch border, then cast off at the neckline. 

To see a tutorial with photos showing how to knit a shrug for the American Girl doll - casting on stitches in the middle of the garment for the sleeves - go up to "Search". Type in the box "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial for shrug".


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Thank you! Love the shrug effect. Can hardly wait to start it. I'm 86 and mostly making them for myself! Do share some though,as I have four great grand daughters !


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

You are so wonderful to share these with us.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Another beautiful dress! Thank You!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for being so kind to share your wonderful patterns, you make soooooo many people happy !


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's very pretty


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is a lovely gown another on my to do list. Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks again for another beautiful outfit. More knitting to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for another cute Barbie pattern, Elaine.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

The dress is lovely,but I can't find the PDF. I
Is there one?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF.

Happy Knitting 


Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Rhyanna, for the PDFs of the Barbie Long Gown patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Thank you so very much for the download! Appreciate it so much,and thank you very,very much,Elaine , for sharing your talent!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Rhyanna. I really do appreciate the pdf downloads.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are very welcome Ten and tgayle.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

